# Ryobi 18 volt pole saw



## Lilly001 (Jan 5, 2019)

I just purchased one to do maintenance pruning around the house and tree stands.
It doesn't appear to be heavy duty so I figured it would have limited use.
So... my son got ahold of it and decided to prune the 5 oaks around the house. He cut about 20-30  limbs from each tree. Some over the rated 8" stated limit.
He did use several batteries. Which is ok as we have the 6 bank charger.
I must say I thought he would destroy the saw. But it's running as well now as when he started.
It's not often that a new tool impresses me. But this one has.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 5, 2019)

Ryobi is more or less the inexpensive brand of Home Depot,,,,the good stuff is    Rigid tools,,,,lifetime warranty,,,,including the vacuums,,,,


----------



## Lilly001 (Jan 5, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Ryobi is more or less the inexpensive brand of Home Depot,,,,the good stuff is    Rigid tools,,,,lifetime warranty,,,,including the vacuums,,,,


That is why I was so impressed.
I did not expect the performance I got. I expected some light trimming use and such.
The saw performed beyond my expectations and that is rare these days.


----------



## ryanh487 (Jan 6, 2019)

Get a few of the high capacity batteries.  I believe they're the 4 aH ones.  Makes all the difference in the world when using more demanding tools like their impact drivers and 18v lawn tools.


----------



## transfixer (Jan 6, 2019)

I bought one last year as well,  I'm not easy on tools,  I put them through their paces,  so far its held up just fine ,  it probably wouldn't hold up to someone with a tree service, but for the average homeowner I see no problems with it.


----------

